# Jig for making louvers



## allistair (Jun 3, 2011)

I have had great difficulty in setting up and getting on to this forum. now on a second name!!! 
I am trying to build some small louvered teak doors (2) 12"x24". I do not have a PHD in woodworking or on forums is there a jig I should make, or should I just cut and pin the louvers to an inner frame. Thanks.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Allistair, sorry to see you had difficulty getting on the forum, if you encounter any more issues or have any questions, please don't hesitate to contact me here: Router Forums - Contact Us I'll gladly answer any questions you have.

Welcome to the community and sorry for intruding in your thread.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello.

Here is a link to your original post... maybe you want to continue from that one?

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/28851-louver-jig.html

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

If you want just the look they do make a router bit for that job..
and a neat way to keep the dust out of the cabinet..

If not check out the post by Peter
http://www.routerforums.com/238996-post6.html

Louver Router Bit - Rockler Woodworking Tools

=====



Trotters said:


> I have had great difficulty in setting up and getting on to this forum. now on a second name!!!
> I am trying to build some small louvered teak doors (2) 12"x24". I do not have a PHD in woodworking or on forums is there a jig I should make, or should I just cut and pin the louvers to an inner frame. Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Do you have that bit from Rockler ?, I have a gift card for 80.oo bucks and I was thinking of getting that bit , can't have to many router bits.. 
But using it on the 
HORIZONTAL ROUTER TABLE

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orde...rizontal_router_table.html#horiz_video_anchor
======



mpbc48 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Here is a link to your original post... maybe you want to continue from that one?
> 
> ...


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Bob,

No, I don't have it, but I've been looking at it for quite some time. The video sure makes it look easy to get results. I have to come up with a project that needs it so I can justify buying it. *":^)*

Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Trotters said:


> I have had great difficulty in setting up and getting on to this forum. now on a second name!!!
> I am trying to build some small louvered teak doors (2) 12"x24". I do not have a PHD in woodworking or on forums is there a jig I should make, or should I just cut and pin the louvers to an inner frame. Thanks.


Norm from New Yankee Workshop, had 2 episodes where he made louvres.

I think episode 101? he made a jig to rout the stiles for a fixed louvre door.

I have the DVd which is "program #0101D. Try to get a copy of that DVD from the NYW shop.

New Yankee Workshop - New Yankee Workshop Collection - Jigs


----------

